# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  عجائب الفازلين

## بيسان

لإزالة العلك من الشعر 
ضعي الفازلين على الشعر 
وملسي عليه حتى تنزلق العلكة 
لتشحيم عجلات حذاء التزلج 
ضعي طبقة من الفازلين على اسطوانات 
العجلات حتى تنزلق بسرعة 
لإزالة خاتم عالق بأصابع 
غطي الإصبع بالفازلين وحاول سحب الخاتم 
لترطيب وجهك 
اغسلي وجهك وبينما هو مبلول ادهنيه بكمية صغيرة
من الفازلين واصلي دهن وجهك حتى يتشربه 
ولا يبدو وجهك دهنيا ( تستعمل المنتجات العلاجية هذا العلاج السري ) 
لتجنب صدأ الآلات المستعملة في خارج المنزل
ضعي عليها طبقة غنية من الفازلين 
لتجنب وصول الطلاء إلى النوافذ والأرضيات
وغيرها 
قبل طلائك لغرفة ما قم بتغميس فرشاة في فازلين
ومن ثم مررها على حواف الزجاج ومفاصل الأبواب
مقابض الأبواب والمزلاج وضع طبقة خفيفة من الفازلين 
على الأرض الملاصقة للحائط (طبعا ليس على السجادة) 
لإزالة المكياج 
يزيل الفازلين المسكارا , الكحل , قلم الشّفاه , أحمر الشّفاه و المساحيق 
حتى يسهل فتح غطاء طلاء الأظافر 
ضعي طبقة رقيقة من الفازلين على حافة الزجاجة 
كي تنزلق ستارة الحمام بسهولة 
تستعمل طبقة رقيقة من الفازلين على عمود الستارة 
معالجة الشفاه المتشققة 
ضعي قليل من الفازلين على شفتك قبل الخروج من البيت وقبل النوم 
إزالة احمر الشفاه من فوط الطعام ضعي الفازلين عليها قبل الغسل 
لمنـــع حوامل الثلاجة من الالتصاق 
غطي حواف الحوامل بالفازلين حتى تنزلق الثلاجة بسهولة 
لمنـــع دخول الشامبو في عيني طفلك 
وذلك بوضع خط من الفازلين فوق حواجب طفلك فينحدر
الماء من الجانبين 
لتلميع الأحذية الجلدية
افركي الحذاء بالفازلين وتخلصي من الزائد 
منه بفوطة

----------


## المستجير

ماشاء الله عليكى وعلى جهودك الرائعه اخت بيسان 
تسلم يديك بارك الله فيكى وكثر الله من امثالك والله يعطيكى العافيه

----------


## (شمعتك أنا)

:)     تسلمي يالحلوة بيسان على هالمعلومات ورحموا بحالنا صانعينه تسلمي غناتي ماقصرتي موفقين

جميعا يارب...

----------


## أمير العاشقين

ويش هالحركات خيه بيسان 

يسلموا اخيه على الموضوع 

عساكي على القوة يارب 

تحياتي 
أمير العاشقين

----------


## بيسان

مشكووورين على ردودكم روعه

----------


## بنوتة توتة

اووووووووه ماشاءالله كل هذا يطلع من الفازلين

سبحان الله
مشكورة بيسنو

----------


## بيسان

العفو بنوووووووووته

مع تحيااتي

بيساااااااااان :)

----------


## بحر الشوق

تسلمين اخت بيسان على
المشارة الجميلة
ولايحرمنا من جديدكم



تحياتي
بحر الشوق

----------


## بيسان

الله يسلمك

----------


## سر الوجود

مشكوره اخت بيسان على العجائب

الله يعطيش العافية وماتقصري

تحياتي

----------


## علي pt

*فواائـــد الفازليـن .. مارااح تصـدقـوون !!!! ~ 
> > 
> > 
> > ( * )( * )( * )( * )لو تعرفون فوائد الفازلين كان أنتهت الكميات من الأسواق بسرعه ( * )( * )( * )( * )
> > 
> > 
> > انتو مو مصدقين طيب تفضلي وجربي انتي الكسبانة> > 

> > مرطب لكامل الجسم:**> > 

> > إستفيدي من خبرة نجوم هوليوود بإستعمالك قليلاً من كريم فازلين على كامل جسمك
> > 
> > بعد الحمام لتحصلي على بشرة ناعمة لطيفة.اغسلي وجهك وبينما هو مبلول
> > 
> > ادهنيه بكمية صغيرة من الفازلين واصلي دهن وجهك حتى يتشربه
> > 
> > ولا يبدو وجهك دهنيا ستمعل المنتجعات العلاجية هذا العلاج السري .
> > 
> > 
> > حول العيون**> >

إستعملي فازلين لتنظيف الجزء الحساس من البشرة المحيطة بعينيك بنعومة وسرعة.
> > 
> > لرموش أطول:

**> > 
> > قليل من الفازلين على رموشك في الليل ينعمها ويمنع تقصفها.
> > 
> > مطيل لعمر العطر:

**> > ضعي طبقة رقيقة من الفازلي قبل أن تضعي عطرك المفضل فتطيل عمر أريجك
> > 
> > وتحمي بشرتك من الجفاف.
> > 
> > شفاه مشرقة:

**> > الفازلين يضفي عليها بريقاً خاصاً.
> > 
> > للأقدام:**> > 


> > الفازلين تساعد على تطرية الأعقاب والمناطق الجافة في القدم.
> > 
> > إستعمليه لإزالة الماكياج.
> > 
> > إستعملي الفازلين لتنعيم اليدين.
> > 
> > مساج للوجه على البخار:

**> > من أجل الحصول على وجه نظيف ناعم بسرعة وفعالية..
> > 
> > دلكي وجهك بالفازلين ثم ضعي وجهك فوق وعاء فيه ماء متبخرة
> > 
> > بعد تغطية وجهك والوعاء بمنشفة وبعد بضع دقائق نظفي وجهك من الفازلين.
> > 
> >> > 
> > فوائد الفازلين المتبقية**> > 
> > 
> > - لو كنتي تعاني من أكواع جافة دلكيها بشوية فازلين في الليل ورح تصير ناعمة وااااايد.
> > - عشان تمنعي أعقاب قدميك من التقرح والآلام عند المشي إدهنيها بالفازلين.
> > - عشان يدخل الحلق في أذنك بسهولة ونعومة ضعي فازلين على ثقب الأذن.
> > - ضعي قليلاً من الفازلين على حاجبيك وبعدين إمسحيهما بواسطة فرشاة أسنان نظيفة..
> > 
> > هالعملية بتسوي الحواجب حلوة ومرتبة وعشان ما تخرب..
> > - دلكي أظافرك بالفازلين ليلاً لو كانت بسرعة تنكسر أو مقصفة فالفازلين يقويها.
> > - ضعي الفازلبن على عيونك في الليل عشان تأخر التجاعيد والخطوط.
> > - قبل وضع صبغة الشعر أو كريم الفرد ضعي القليل من الفازلين على فروة الرأس
> > 
> > عشان ما تسببلك المواد الكيميائية الموجودة فيها أي تهيج في الفروة..
> > - لتعالجي الحروق البسيطة ضعي فازلين عليها طبعاً بعد غسل مكان الحرق بالماء البارد..
> > - الفازلين يضفي على البشرة النعومة والرطوبة.
> > .وخاصة عن التهاب الحفاضات لطفلكله مفعول عزل ومعالجة
> > 
> > معالجة الحروق لا يترك اثرا للحرق**> > 
> > 
> > وهذي فوائد عامه للفازلين**> > 

> > إزالة العلك من الشعر> > 
> > ضعي الفازلين على الشعر وملسيه عليه حتى تنزلق العلكة
> > 
> > تشحيم عجلات حذاء التزلج
> > ضع طبقة من الفازلين على اسطوانات العجلات حتى تنزلق بسرعة.
> > 
> > إزالة خاتم عالق بإصبع
> > غطي الإصبع بالفازلين وحاولي سحب الخاتم.
> > 
> > تجنب صدأ الالأت المستعملة في خارج المنزل
> > ضع عليها طبقة غنية من الفازلين.
> > 
> > تجنب وصول الطلاء إلى النوافذ والأرضيات وغيرها
> > قبل طلائك لغرفة ما قم بتغميس فرشاة في فازلين ومن ثم مررها على حوافالزجاج,
> > 
> > مفاصل الأبواب, مقابض الأبواب, المزلاج. وضع طبقة خفيفة من الفازلين على الأرض الملاصقة
> > 
> > للحائط طبعا ليس على السجادة.
> > 
> > حتى يسهل فتح غطاء طلاء الأظافر
> > ضعي طبقة رقيقة من الفازلين على حافة الزجاجة.
> > 
> > كي تنزلق ستارة الحمام بسهولة
> > تستمعل طبقة رقيقة من الفازلين على عمود الستارة.
> > 
> > إزالة احمر الشفاه من فوط الطعام
> > ضعي الفازلين عليها قبل الغسل.
> > 
> > لمنع حوامل الثلاجة من الالتصاق
> > غطي حواف الحوامل بالفازلين حتى تنزلق الثلاجة بسهولة.
> > 
> > لمنع دخول الشامبو في عيني طفلك
> > وذلك بوضع خط من الفازلين فوق حواجب طفلك فينحدر الماء من الجانبين.
> > 
> > لتلميع الأحذية الجلدية
> > افركي الحذاء بالفازلين وتخلصي من الزائد منه بالفوطة*



*ملطووووووووووش لعيونكم*

----------


## ورده محمديه



----------


## علي pt

*شكرا لمروركم ..*

*شرفتم هذه الصفحة المتواضعة ..*

----------


## صمته جرحني

مشكور اخوي عالموضوع 


تحياتي

----------


## علي pt

*شكرا لمروركم الكريم ..*

*نورتم هذه الصفحة المتواضعة ..*

----------

